# Reel question



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

Thanks in advance for any help. I'm taking a trip to the keys in a few weeks to try to stick some bones. I think I've made my mind up on the pflueger trion reel, but am having trouble choosing between the 7/8 and the 9/10. I'm sure I'll want to use the reel when I get back home to try to use on reds where I think I'll be okay with the 7/8. Will it get me by for my trip to the keys or do I need to go ahead and get the 9/10?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Get the 7/8 (model 1978) and put 30lb spectra backing on it. That'll give you some insurance in case you want to use the reel for tarpon or larger game that requires more backing. The 9/10 is overkill for reds and trout and you will find that the 7/8 is the size you'll appreciate the most. I have owned a couple of them and despite using and owning more expensive models, the Trion is still one of my favorites for lighter duty fly fishing.


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

Thanks Chris. That was the answer I was hoping for.


----------



## gatoryak (Mar 14, 2011)

Strong agree with Chris - I leadered a monster red out at Chandeleur this fall on a 7/8 Trion (and loads of 25 -26 inchers) - If you dismantle and study - they are surely the manufacturer for Orvis Battenkill - great real for the money


----------

